# Dobry żart tynfa wart



## Gżegżółka

Hej, 

Czytając dyskusję na temat tynfa/tymfa zdałem sobie sprawę, że tak naprawdę nie wiem co oznacza zwrot "dobry żart tynfa wart".
Do tej pory byłem przekonany, że żart warty tynfa to dobry, śmieszny żart.
Przeczytawszy jednak artykuł na temat samego tynfa już nie jestem tego taki pewien 
Jak Wy rozumiecie to powiedzenie?
Czy "tynfowy" żart jest dobry czy raczej kiepski (tak jak kiepski był sam tynf)?


----------



## mekinking

Z tego co ja wiem, taki żart jest dobry. Tak jak podobnież można powiedzieć dobry żart, talara wart. Tynf to jakaś tam polska złotówka.


----------



## Gżegżółka

W tym sęk, że Tynf był kiepską monetą.
Jak podaje Wiki:



> Deklarowany nominał tej monety wynosił 30 groszy, jednak srebro użyte do jej produkcji miało wartość nie większą niż 10-15 groszy.


 
Wynikałoby z tego, że żart warty Tynfa jest kiepski, "niepełnowartościowy".


----------



## Thomas1

Gżegżółka said:


> Hej,
> 
> Czytając dyskusję na temat tynfa/tymfa zdałem sobie sprawę, że tak naprawdę nie wiem co oznacza zwrot "dobry żart tynfa wart".
> Do tej pory byłem przekonany, że żart warty tynfa to dobry, śmieszny żart.
> Przeczytawszy jednak artykuł na temat samego tynfa już nie jestem tego taki pewien
> Jak Wy rozumiecie to powiedzenie?
> Czy "tynfowy" żart jest dobry czy raczej kiepski (tak jak kiepski był sam tynf)?


Rozumiem to powiedzenie dokładnie tak jak napisałeś.

Jednak widząc, że masz wątpliwości, rzućmy okiem na denifnicję: przysł. Dobry żart tynfa wart «o udanym żarcie, trafnym powiedzeniu, inteligentnym dowcipie»
Źródło: _Uniwersalny słownik języka polskiego_, PWN (wersja elektroniczna).​Co do tego, co znalazłeś w Wikipedii, to być może nie chodzi o to, jaką monetą był tynf, ale o to, że żart w ogóle wart jest jakichkolwiek pieniędzy. Chodzi tu o symboliczną kwotę, albo jakbyśmy dzisiaj powiedzieli o symboliczną złotówkę. Nieważne ile, ważne że jest.  Poza tym ludzie w tamtych czasach mogli postrzegać pieniądz trochę inaczej niż my teraz.

Gżegżółka znalazłeś informacje na temat tego ile to było tynf to na owe czasy? Powiedzmy porównując to do naszych czasów, to byłaby to złotówka, dzieśięć?


----------



## beazzle

IMO, chodzi właśnie o to, że żart w ogóle jest wart jakichś pieniędzy. Płacimy za słuchanie żartów, jeśli idziemy na występ kabaretowy, który był wart właśnie symbolicznego tynfa albo w ogóle nic nie był wart i żałujemy, że skusiliśmy się wydać pieniądze. 
Poza tym, samo powiedzenie sugeruje, że żart był dobry. Jeśli miałoby to oznaczać kiepski żart, wtedy prawdopodobnie powiedzenie brzmiałoby "kiepski żart tynfa wart", prawda?


----------



## Gżegżółka

Jedyne co znalazłem (na razie ) na temat cen w tamtych czasach, to coś takiego w Wiki:



> Polska
> 
> W 1719 roku w Kaliszu maksymalna cena urzędowa na chleb pszenny wynosiła 3 grosze , na chleb żytni 2 grosze , a na garniec (3,75 l) piwa jęczmiennego 7 groszy i 1 szeląga.


 
Tynf miał wartość DEKLAROWANĄ 30 groszy czyli za Tynfa miałeś 10 bochenków pszennego chleba w Kaliszu.
Wygląda więc, że była to dość duża jednostka. 

Nie zmienia to faktu, że był to pieniądz świadomie niepełnowartościowy. Jego wartość była sztucznie zawyżona 2-3 krotnie to raz a dwa, za przekręty przy biciu tej monety jej pomysłodawca Andrzej Tymf (niedbałe wykonanie, zaniżanie i tak już zaniżonej ilości srebra, "nadprodukcja") został wygnany z kraju. 
Była więc to moneta źle się kojarząca, z czymś lichym, z przekrętami, z upadkiem polskiej gospodarki (podobno razem z boratynką, kolejną "lewą" monetą, przyczynił się do wzrostu cen i ruiny gospodarki).

Dlatego też zastanawia mnie czy pierwotnie nie miało to być wyrażenie ironiczne na zasadzie:
" ten żart nie jest wart więcej niż ta kiepska, oszukana moneta"


----------



## Thomas1

Po tym co teraz napisałeś faktycznie rozumiem wątpliwości.

Na poparcie oryginalnej tezy, co nie znaczy że twoje wątpliwości nie mogą się potwierdzić, podam wyjaśnienia, które przychodzą mi do głowy:


 wartość dziesięciu bochenków chleba wydaje mi się dość duża przynajmniej jak na tamte czasy dla sporej części społeczeństwa i mogła przeważyć nad tym co zrobił mincarz;
wyrażenie mogło wejść do użytku przed aferą Tymfa
Ale to bardziej dywagacje i na pewno dobry słownik etymologiczny więcej tu pomoże dowiedzieć się jak to wyrażenie powstawało, bo dziś znaczenie jest raczej jasne. 

PS: dzięki za zdjęcie gżegżółki, zawsze się zastanawiałem jak wygląda kukułka.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Po tym co teraz napisałeś faktycznie rozumiem wątpliwości.
> wartość dziesięciu bochenków chleba wydaje mi się dość duża przynajmniej jak na tamte czasy dla sporej części społeczeństwa i mogła przeważyć nad tym co zrobił _minciarz_;


 
Czy miałeś na myśli "mincerz"?


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy miałeś na myśli "mincerz"?


Dziękuję.  Tak, chociaż to literówka w drugiej pisowni: mincarz. Znasz to słowo tylko bliższe oryginałowi, tj. z "e"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Dziękuję.  Tak, chociaż to literówka w drugiej pisowni: mincarz. Znasz to słowo tylko bliższe oryginałowi, tj. z "e"?


 
Rzeczywiście, nie czytałem nigdy formy mincarz.
Wydaje mi się, że końcówka –arz lub –erz zależy od regionu, epoki oraz harmonii wokalicznej w słowie. Końcówka –arz wydaje mi się starsza, bardziej zasymilowana (dołacza się ją częściej do rdzeni rodzimych) i chyba bardziej wschodnia niż zachodnia.


----------



## PawelBierut

Według mnie powiedzenie  to nawiązuje zarówno do osoby Tymfa jak i do monety przez niego bitej. Z jednej strony _żart tynfa wart _w sposób naturalny musiał kojarzyć się z wartością monety --> jakby nie było moneta była sporo warta (oszustwa na miedziakach raczej popularne nie są). 
Z drugiej strony może to być uznanie "wielkości" "żartu - przekrętu" Tymfa. Czyli może to oznaczać coś jak: "historia którą opowiedzałeś / żart który zrobiłeś godna/y jest osoby (pomysłowości) Tymfa".

Bez wątpliwości mogę powiedzieć, że powiedzenie odnosi się do dobrego żartu, ale jasne, że zależnie od sytuacji może przybrać ironiczną formę.

PS
Byłbym wniebowzięty gdyby dzisiejsze monety zawierały tak "zaniżoną" domieszkę srebra jak monety wykonywane w mennicy Tymfa...


----------

